# First decent grinder



## NickJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi all.

Looking to buy a first decent grinder for my home. Budget is flexible for the right tool. Thinking Mazzer Mini / Eureka Mignon size as counter space is at a premium.

I want to invest in something that will serve me for a long time. Buying it to use initially with my Sage Barista Express, as I feel the grinder on it is the weak point and then I will be upgrading this in the future also.

Any / all advice gratefully received.


----------



## NickJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Should say I would like a timer - on demand type rather than a foster type.


----------



## NickJ (Feb 12, 2019)

*doser


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Budget?

Assuming espresso focussed? Or brewed?

Niche?

Sage?

e37s?

Mazzer SJ is always a superb choice.


----------



## NickJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi Rob

Thank you for replying. I appreciate any advice.

Budget - I'd say hopefully sub £400 but there's a little flex for the right machine.

Yes espresso focused definitely.

Niche - I've never heard of these before, they certainly look nice and smart.

Sage - I'm not the biggest fan of my Barista Express, mediocre results are all I get from it, I believe the grinder to be the weak point so would the stand alone grinder be of much better build?

As for e37s / Mazzer I don't know how to differentiate and figure out which one to spend my money on.



rob177palmer said:


> Budget?
> 
> Assuming espresso focussed? Or brewed?
> 
> ...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I initially had a Rancillio Rocky first - used to be highly regarded back in the day (probably similar relative quality to a Sage).

The upgrade to a Mazzer SJ was night and day. Superb way to spend £200 in my book. Probably the best bang per buck I would think.

I now have the Ceado. It's more money again but the price is coming down significantly for used. They are well made, on demand, and the 83mm burrs vs the 64mm on the SJ makes a huge improvement in the cup.

For my money, I'd start on a Mazzer Major if you can (due to the bigger burrs), or an SJ if not. Learn about using them and leave yourself space to upgrade to something else when you know what you want.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just buy a Niche. it is small, no retention, swop beans as much as you like, vogue and in demand, loads of users on here. the Ceado, Sj and the like are much bigger if counter space is a premium. Just look for Niche threads. they are tens of pages long but there are very few problems mentioned. Need a better recommendation than that?


----------



## NickJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks so much.

I'll have a look at the Niche and the Mazzer models.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just by a Niche, you may have a couple of months wait, but boy they are worth the wait, once used you'll just say "Where have you been all of my life"!!!!


----------



## BobbyBarista (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks guys I'll look at the Niche too.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Would concur my journey was similar to a lot above. New Rocky, secondhand Super Jolly with doser and now Major doserless. Jury out on the Niche as I have spent my funds and am happy with the quality of the Mazzer. Time will tell how well the Niche will last but certainly for home use it seems to be perfect ( Ah I am just jealous I didn't get in at the start of the crowd funding or win the recent raffle







)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Remember the Niche is a conical so prefers medium to darker roasts. Think about what roast profiles your prefer. I was shocked with the difference between tasting the same coffee back to back on the Kaftek conical and flat - for me the flat was so much tastier with a medium roast. I'm sticking with my flat burr!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The best case scenario is to have one conical and one flat burr grinder. Who knows maybe Niche2 will be the model with interchangeable burrs


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Now I would be in for that!!

Anything to stop me thinking I need to aim towards a Kaftek flat!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

L&R said:


> The best case scenario is to have one conical and one flat burr grinder. Who knows maybe Niche2 will be the model with interchangeable burrs


Well, fancy that


----------

